# damnit !! Clipper Spirit Taylor didn't make the team?



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

My fav Clipper Spirit for the past couple of years !! 
I guess she didn't make 08-09 team... 
























Anyhow, here is the 08-09 Clipper Spirit !!! GO CLIPPERS !! 

http://www.nba.com/clippers/dance/spirit.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thats one ugly cheerleader


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Eh, I'll live. I have to say though, after looking at the current roster, I'm a bit disappointed. Not to sound too sexist (which of course this will), it seems like the bar has been lowered a bit in terms of physical appearance. The Spirit Dancers team used to be loaded with hotties, now there's only a couple of girls that would even rate above average.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Cant believe she didnt make it. Hope my wife doesnt read the board. But her and whitney have always been my favorites.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Thats one ugly cheerleader


paper or plastic?


----------

